# Pages: double saut de ligne après fausse manip



## Flower22 (13 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour bonjour!

Voilà, j'ai un pti problèmes avec pages sur ipad. Sur un document, quand je saute une ligne il m'en saute deux. Surement une fausse manip, parce que tout est normal sur les autres documents.
J'ai cherché dans les outils mais je n'ai rien trouvé.
Si vous avez une idée...


Merci!


----------

